
Paul Graham – “How to Make Wealth” - zero_kool
https://www.mckaywrigley.com/post/paul-graham-how-to-make-wealth
======
jdsully
It would be better to link to the original article:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html)

------
mherrmann
Unfortunately doesn't render in Firefox mobile.

~~~
cvs268
Do I need to download Chrome to make wealth? /s

~~~
deeweebee
this but unironically

